# Server will not start with USB drive connected



## shaker (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got a WD 2TB external drive on a USB 2 port connected to my server. I have to disconnect the drive to reboot the system or else the server will keep rebooting and will not load. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2012)

Disable booting from USB in the BIOS.


----------



## tingo (Jan 30, 2012)

Other ideas; update BIOS, try different USB ports on the server (not likely that it has front and back ports, but still).


----------

